# beer in the water pan?



## tims77 (Jul 4, 2008)

would a good beer in the water pan do anything flavor-wise, or just a waste of good beer?


----------



## abelman (Jul 4, 2008)

Personally, I'd rather drink the beer and just use water in the pan,


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yall drink the beer, water fer the water pan, it's there ta keep the humidity up in the cabinet so's yer meat is losin less moisture an ta hep stabilize temps.


----------



## richtee (Jul 4, 2008)

It's my opinion that anything in the water pan will be mostly a waste. SOME aromatic type herbs, and perhaps some wine/liquors will impart SOME flavor...but if ya like the beer...make a mop with it.


Enjoy!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 4, 2008)

why ya wanna go and waste a perfectly good beer?


----------



## tims77 (Jul 4, 2008)

good point, what i figured....i am drinking it instead....long trail out of vermont, their hefenweizen....good hot weather beer

ribs just went in foil, they look perfect so far....much better than the first run!

my spritz is apple juice/wild turkey/sherry wine vinegar.....but i may have to try something beer inspired....maybe a cherry lambic....hmmm.....


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 9, 2008)

A can of Coke in the pan does help with the flavor of poultry.  Turkey in particular.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 9, 2008)

i have used all sorts of things in the water pan, have YET to notice to difference in the flavors.........normally the water pan is just a thermal mass........in a nut shell, thats about it.........


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 9, 2008)

oh man, I love long trail.  reminds me of wintners snowboarding in VT.  glad a couple places in NJ are starting to carry it


----------



## crockadale (Jul 9, 2008)

Tell you what is good in the water pan. I do this with anything but chicken. About an hour or less before the meat is done I'll drop ears of corn or whole potatos in. Just think all the flavor that has dripped in the pan from your meat. They come out awsome.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 9, 2008)

when i do chicken i put apple juce in there idk if it helps


----------



## richtee (Jul 9, 2008)

Now THERE'S a novel idea...Hmm. Maybe I'll break out my pan again to try this out!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't even put water in my water pan anymore.....it's about half full of lava rocks that I cover with foil for easy clean-up.

Although the the corn and/or potatoes in the pan sounds like a great idea to me!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 9, 2008)

I used to put 3 cans of Budweiser in the pan and top off with water. After I tried it with straight water, I realized its not worth it to use the beer. There is no taste difference.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've found that when I do beer butt chicks, I get more beer flavor when I sit the chick w/ the beer can inside it, in a round cassarole dish that has about 2 in. of beer in it, and still using the water pan below. The outside of the chick gets much more beer flavor from the cassarole dish. That's my personel experience.


----------

